# Tacks on High Grade Rd!



## Trux (Dec 19, 2001)

Just returned from a Deer Creek Canyon ride where I encountered a fellow cyclist with a blown front tire. He said he picked-up a tack on his descent of High Grade road. He was moving fast and it was very scary.

If you or any of your riding buds encounter this, please call the Jefferson County Sheriff 720 497-7850. This has got to stop before someone really gets hurt.


----------

